

Show HN: ChartBlocks – Create and share charts in a few clicks - samdb
https://app.chartblocks.com/tryme
A hosted chart builder for quickly designing charts and embedding or sharing them.
======
samdb
Creator here - would love feedback about what kinds of features would make
this a useful tool for you.

